# Fenugreek and heart palpatations?



## chaunacey (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been taking fenugreek (2 caps 3x a day) for 10 days or so to boost my supply. The last couple of nights I have been awoken a few minutes after going to sleep with anxiety-attack like heart palpatations. I can't think of anything else that I am consuming that is any different than usual. I drink one cup of coffee in the morning, and have since baby was 6 weeks old, and no more caffeine. I am not stressed otherwise, except a bit about low supply (which the fenugreek has been helping... a bit). I am otherwise healthy, besides being moderately overweight.

Has anybody had a similar experience? Kellymom states that fenugreek usually lowers blood pressure, but some studies indicate it can raise it.

I am afraid to discontinue the fenugreek and deal with low milk supply again. If I do discontinue will I have a dramatic decrease in supply?

Any guidance is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

I took Fenugreek for a few months. No side effects. Then I stopped for a month or so when I ran out. Started it again and got dizzy spells. It took me a while to put 2 and 2 together, but when I stopped it again the dizzy spells went away. My milk supply stayed the same. Often it boosts and maintains your supply after stopping, sometimes it goes down.

I know that's not exactly the same thing as your symptoms, but yes I've also read it can cause low blood pressure AND low blood glucose. Just because it's herbal doesn't mean it has no potential systemic side effects. Personally, I'd probably carefully weigh it up, as heart palpitations sound a bit scary. A check of BP etc with your family doctor couldn't hurt either.

Have you tried eating oatmeal, drinking lots of water, pumping at the ends of feeds, etc to keep up supply?


----------



## chaunacey (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi. Thanks for your reply. I am still taking the fenugreek and haven't had another episode, so I think I will continue for the time being until it happens again. I have been eating oatmeal every day since attemptin to increase my output (steel cut, I don't know if it makes a difference). I am also drinking lots of water. I haven't started pumping after feedings, but I guess that will be my next step. I am going to stop by one of those blood pressure monitors at a drug store, if I can find one. Do they still have those?


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

you can buy a bp machine pretty cheap.

hormones can give you palps

If it doesnt repeat I'd not worry but palps are not something to mess with


----------



## Vik (Sep 17, 2008)

If you need another idea - I find Dill VERY effective. I put fresh sprigs of dill in my green smoothies every day. Not because i need the boost but it tastes good! But, if you don't make smoothies, you could use the dried dill in potatoes (soups, mashed, etc) and look up dill recipes.....


----------



## chaunacey (Sep 24, 2007)

Unfortunately, the palps returned over the last few nights. I discontinued the fenugreek and the coffee this morning. I'll start pumping after feedings and will definitely try the dill to maintain supply. I also plan to make some of the lactation cookies to snack on. I'll see the doc next week to have some tests run and see what comes of it.


----------



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

good luck, and I hope all goes okay at the doctor


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

hormones can make palps worse









I know all bout that, let us know how you get on


----------

